# Mettre en arrière plan un image sous Mail



## leboss38 (20 Décembre 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai crée une carte de voeu que je désire envoyer à tous mes clients, par contre l'image de ne s'affiche pas dans le corps du message pour les destinataires qui na travail pas sous apple. 

Je souhaiterais donc créer un arrière plan qui contient ma carte de voeu et que j'utiliserais comme modèle pour l'envoi de mail, par contre comment le faire sous mail, et si ça ne se fait pas connaissez vous un logiciel compatible tiger qui me permettrait de créer un modèle html avec l'image que j'utiliserais pour l'envoi?

Merci à vous d'avance


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2007)

Avec Mail ce n'est pas possible, en tout cas sous Tiger. Par contre avec Thunderbird, oui.

>> Méthode simple 

>> Tuto pour créer des modèles



Et avec mail, comme indiqué ci dessus en rouge (pour bien attirer ton attention ) :







Tu peux poster dans "Internet" !


----------

